#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > سوال: درخواست آموزش ارسال فکس به داخلی در دستگاههای 4 کاره Canon

## armin34

با سلام، دوستان من یک دستگاه 4 کاره کانون 226 دارم که هر وقت میخوام به داخلی فکس بفرستم نمیتونم اگه کسی راهشو بلده لطفا راهنمایی کنه ممنون.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

